# Before / After Faux accent wall



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Got tired of working like a dog for everyone and ended up just grabbing some paint, made a glaze and fauxed a wall for myself. Switch things up a bit. 

I plan on doing some overhauls on this house so I'll post pictures as I go, I guess. 

Came out alright.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Very cool


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Well done.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks. Didn't know how it was going to work but I like and so do other people


----------

